# "Anzio Annie" moving to Ft. Lee



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

If you've ever visited the Ordnance Museum at Aberdeen Proving Ground, you've seen Anzio Annie, the rail mounted cannon used by Germany to defend the Anzio beachhead.
As part of the Base Realignment and Closure (BRAC), the Ordnance School has moved to Fort Lee, VA. Moving with the school is the museum, of which Anzio Annie is a part of the collection. As we speak she's being dismantled and readied for her trip south. 
In the museum's place, there are plans to make an Aberdeen Proving Ground Museum, which will highlight the testing and development that happened here in it's 90+ year history.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I hate what that gun was made for, but she is one heck of a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was afraid you meant Fort Lee, NJ, and I couldn't imagine where they'd fit that monster in a town where you can't even usually find parking.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Fresh, spirited American troops, flushed with victory, are bringing in thousands of hungry, ragged, battle-weary prisoners. (News item)


----------



## turrethead (Nov 17, 2010)

I live 5 minutes from Ft.Lee and they have been moving stuff in for over a year now. The new building should be done by spring or so im told.


----------

